# Broadheads?



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just curious on what broadheads you guys would recommend for light draw smaller frame archers? She is pulling in the 40-45lb range. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Just about anything robust and sharp that cuts on contact and that also flies well from her bow. G5 Montec would make the top of that list in my opinion. 

STAY AWAY FROM EXPANDABLES LIKE THEY ARE THE PLAGUE WITH THAT LIGHT A BOW


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Muzzy Phantoms in 100 gr work great.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

357Maximum said:


> Just about anything robust and sharp that cuts on contact and that also flies well from her bow. G5 Montec would make the top of that list in my opinion.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM EXPANDABLES LIKE THEY ARE THE PLAGUE WITH THAT LIGHT A BOW


Agree on expandables they work great but not on light bows unless your spot on .


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Magnus Stinger or stinger buzzcuts. LT warranty/sharpening and scary sharp and fly great if bow is tuned..


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

Wasp Sharpshooter


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

What bow is she shooting? A well tuned "speed bow" at that poundage could easily use a mechanical provided the blade size and cut angle are not extreme. I stand by my initial reply in direct answer to the OP question. The tuning aspect is overlooked way too often in my eyes. An arrow impacting on an angle / \ diminishes the effectiveness of even the sharpest cut on contact BHs.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Thunderhead 100's would be a good option as well. Paper tune the bow, and these will hit with her field points... provide for a quick humane kill, and leave a good blood trail ta boot!
<----<<<


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Muzzy Trocar would also be good choice


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Thirty pointer said:


> Agree on expandables they work great but not on light bows unless your spot on .



Was called to an eleventh hour "tracking party" once where Dad just screwed his expandable broadheads to Juniors arrows kinda deal. If junior had not made a perfect textbook shot to be proud of that deer would not have been found. There was ZERO blood outside of the animal. The tip of the broadhead merely "popped the balloon". Luckily the deer was shot where hoof tracking 90-100 yards was possible. I congratulated the kid and gave the Dad a little of my mind off to the side. Kid went on to be 4X the sportsman "Dad" was ever gonna be. Ignorance can be fixed...sometimes.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

454casull said:


> What bow is she shooting? A well tuned "speed bow" at that poundage could easily use a mechanical provided the blade size and cut angle are not extreme. I stand by my initial reply in direct answer to the OP question. The tuning aspect is overlooked way too often in my eyes. An arrow impacting on an angle / \ diminishes the effectiveness of even the sharpest cut on contact BHs.


Shes shooting a bear odyssey 2, its a quick bow but not a "speed bow" im not a huge fan of fixed blade broadheads but with her weight Im not taking any chances.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

454casull said:


> What bow is she shooting? A well tuned "speed bow" at that poundage could easily use a mechanical provided the blade size and cut angle are not extreme. I stand by my initial reply in direct answer to the OP question. The tuning aspect is overlooked way too often in my eyes. An arrow impacting on an angle / \ diminishes the effectiveness of even the sharpest cut on contact BHs.


Shes shooting a bear odyssey 2, its a quick bow but not a "speed bow" im not a huge fan of fixed blade broadheads but with her weight Im not taking any chances.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Good choice. Got to consider the system as well as all the components of the system.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

My wife has killed a pile of deer at 43ish lbs using stinger buzzcuts. They work well for her. Another thing to consider is not going too light on the arrow.



outdoorsaddict99 said:


> Just curious on what broadheads you guys would recommend for light draw smaller frame archers? She is pulling in the 40-45lb range. Thanks in advance!


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Termie33 said:


> My wife has killed a pile of deer at 43ish lbs using stinger buzzcuts. They work well for her. Another thing to consider is not going too light on the arrow.


Ive got her setup with beman ics hunter 500's. I think we will take a good look at those stingers.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Be careful, the back edges of the stingers are as sharp as the main blade. They are not blunt cut like most replaceable blades.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I was flight testing a bunch of fixed blades last night. Magnus Stingers, steel force phatheads and premiums, muzzy 3 blade. All those shot fairly well but I did notice the stingers were the most consistent. I am getting some phantoms and g5s shortly and will test flight those. I like the thicknes of the phathead blades, they are an incredibly built head, unfortunately they are not razor sharp. The stingers were buy far the sharpest heads out of the package, and they are built strong as well with a steel ferrel, but they do have thinner blades. No big deal if you want to sharpen heads, but if you just want to take them out of the package and shoot, the stingers win my vote. I would go with a cut on contact head for penetration.
Make sure your bow is tuned perfectly, most fixed broad heads will shoot well. Make sure what ever you choose is hair shaving sharp.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I was flight testing a bunch of fixed blades last night. Magnus Stingers, steel force phatheads and premiums, muzzy 3 blade. All those shot fairly well but I did notice the stingers were the most consistent. I am getting some phantoms and g5s shortly and will test flight those. I like the thicknes of the phathead blades, they are an incredibly built head, unfortunately they are not razor sharp. The stingers were buy far the sharpest heads out of the package, and they are built strong as well with a steel ferrel, but they do have thinner blades. No big deal if you want to sharpen heads, but if you just want to take them out of the package and shoot, the stingers win my vote. I would go with a cut on contact head for penetration.
> Make sure your bow is tuned perfectly, most fixed broad heads will shoot well. Make sure what ever you choose is hair shaving sharp.


Does anyone know if the stinger buzz cut blades are interchangeable with the regular stinger blades? I wouldn't mind trying out a buzz cut head.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

85 gr Thunderheads. Light weight scary sharp and deadly accurate


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jsbowman said:


> Muzzy Phantoms in 100 gr work great.


Have you tried the sc's yet?


----------

